# CalTrain Fatalaties



## tp49 (Jan 9, 2003)

Yesterday a southbound CalTrain (believe #68) hit and killed a trespasser in Redwood City around noon resulting in the closure of both the northbound and southbound tracks as the person struck landed on the NB track. Around 5 PM a NB train struck and killed a trespasser near Army Street (Ceasar Chavez St) in San Francisco also resulting in some delays.

This seems to be an endemic problem for CalTrain, sad for all involved.


----------



## Amfleet (Jan 9, 2003)

It seems Califormia trains are having a lot of problems with hitting trespassing vehicles and people. Are there double gates at crossings (meaning gates come down across both lanes) and chain link fence along the tracks?


----------



## Superliner Diner (Jan 21, 2003)

CalTrain is currently up to five fatalities for the calendar year, and we're only in the third week. Way too many. I am not sure why there are so many suicidal people in the Bay Area.


----------



## tp49 (Jan 22, 2003)

> I am not sure why there are so many suicidal people in the Bay Area.


The cruddy economy, collapse of the dot com's. All kidding aside there were two deaths either on the same day or within a couple of days of each other within a couple of hundred feet of each other. There is a problem with homeless encampments in the City of San Francisco proper and CalTrain in conjunction with Amtrak and the San Francisco Police Departments are doing periodic sweeps in that area. The Chronicle seems to favor that as a partial reason for the number of fatalities being so high this early in the year.

A sad aside is that there was an engineer who hit a person was off for a few days then on his first day back hit another person.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 22, 2003)

That is the second worse thing that could happen to n engineer, two grade crossing incidents in a week. The worse thing though is a derailment because you are powerless to stop it. As far as I know the Engineer and Fireman from last years AT derailment still haven't come back on duty and it's been nine months.


----------



## Guest_coach34135 (Jan 26, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> It seems Califormia trains are having a lot of problems with hitting trespassing vehicles and people. Are there double gates at crossings (meaning gates come down across both lanes) and chain link fence along the tracks?


its a miracle nobody gets killed on lincoln st in santa ana

you got a neighborhood, 35mph 2 way street, then on the side gravel, some ties,rails making up a single track with freight and commuter. No fence, no nothing.

They're gonna double track it now...

the residents whine how noisy it is, they should have never moved there! the line's over 100 years old!


----------

